# Online sharpening seminar April 1st- Basic Sharpening Q&A



## JBroida (Mar 27, 2012)

This coming sunday we will be holding our first Basic Sharpening Q&A online session. You can read more about it here. If you're interested in signing up, please shoot me an e-mail at [email protected]. Also, you can read more about the online sharpening seminars here:
http://www.japaneseknifeimports.com/online-sharpening-seminars


----------



## Eamon Burke (Mar 28, 2012)

I took Jon's trial seminar and he's very good at this. Eloquent, knowledgeable and concise; uber helpful. I advise anyone on the fence about this, if you are available, DO IT.


----------



## heirkb (Mar 28, 2012)

BurkeCutlery said:


> I took Jon's trial seminar and he's very good at this. Eloquent, knowledgeable and concise; uber helpful. I advise anyone on the fence about this, if you are available, DO IT.



Same here, except I was in the actual store. Jon's a cool guy and always willing to help. I'd take one of these if I wasn't planning on going to one in the future in the actual store.


----------



## Shinob1 (Mar 28, 2012)

Are there still spots available?


----------



## JBroida (Mar 28, 2012)

yes sir


----------



## JBroida (Mar 28, 2012)

also, for what its worth, the idea behind this class is that you can ask questions in real time and get in-depth answers with visual demonstrations, live troubleshooting, and general discussion on sharpening. If you're having trouble with something or there is something you just dont quite get yet, this would be a good class to resolve some of those issues in.


----------



## JBroida (Mar 30, 2012)

bump... last chance to sign up.. still some spaces left


----------



## JBroida (Mar 31, 2012)

ok... thats a wrap for signups. Invoices will be going out today. See those of you who signed up tomorrow.


----------



## VoodooMajik (Apr 1, 2012)

Next time!


----------



## daveb (Apr 3, 2012)

Well done and quite informative. Thanks for being so generous with your time.

Regards,

Dave


----------

